# Preparing for the Christmas rush



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It is safe to say, I think, that our Boards are going to be inundated on Christmas Day and the days immediately following. 

A lot of our new visitors will be first-time posters - people who just opened their Kindles and have questions, need help troubleshooting, or are just excited to share their joy. 

How we can make this a great experience for our new visitors? In particular, I'm pondering how we can build a relationship with them that makes them want to return to the boards, even after their particular question is resolved. 

There is already such a cameraderie on this site that most of this will probably occur naturally. Still, I'd appreciate any ideas you all have on this.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe Bacardi Jim and I should take that week off. OK, maybe just me


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Free booze?

It's a no brainer, this is one of the nicest place on the internet. Like minded happy Kindlers will stay here of their own accord.  Others will just move on.

Expect a few trolls and deal with them accordingly.  Mainly the general posters ignore them and let the people with the moderator badge take care of them.

If we keep being our happy, friendly helpful selves, how could they not love us?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Making a section for "First Time Kindlers" would be a good idea, not exactly the introduction forum though, that's more for people who intend to stay. Or perhaps one just for techie/support questions. Make them obvious so that people would be steered that way, put the FAQ as a sticky, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would suggest we move the Introductions & Welcomes to the top of the Board listings in the Kindle Community Center--is this possible?  That should be one of the first places people go to.  Or maybe we need a place that is just for new Kindlers, and it could include the Introductions and Welcomes and also have some of the basics of being in the Kindleboards?  Just brainstorming feel free to tell me I need more caffeine...

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

something like *"If you got a Kindle for Christmas, read this and post here please"*


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just brainstorming feel free to tell me I need more caffeine...
> 
> Betsy


Betsy I think what you need is another glass of bubbly. Just to remove any inhibitions and get your creative juices flowing.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I was about to suggest the same thing Betsy!! You beat me to it! There definitely needs to be something on the home page to catch the eye of the newcomers so that they can be directed to the right place.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

We need to establish a Kindleboards Indoctrination Center. New visitors will be inculcated with accepted doctrine and then released to the general population.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> We need to establish a Kindleboards Indoctrination Center. New visitors will be inculcated with accepted doctrine and then released to the general population.


LOL! Will that work if they're wearing tinfoil hats?

Betsy


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Will that work if they're wearing tinfoil hats?
> 
> Betsy


Zee ownly hatz hier vill be mien!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I have an idea - any trolls will be banished to Amazon.com boards or Sony.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I would suggest we move the Introductions & Welcomes to the top of the Board listings in the Kindle Community Center--is this possible? That should be one of the first places people go to. Or maybe we need a place that is just for new Kindlers, and it could include the Introductions and Welcomes and also have some of the basics of being in the Kindleboards? Just brainstorming feel free to tell me I need more caffeine...
> 
> Betsy


I think this is a good idea too. Maybe copy some of the technical/problem solving threads there also so the newbies don't have to search or maybe just links to the other threads. Just my 2 cents

Lynn L


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Free booze? I didn't get any free booze when i joined... I want free booze....


I like betsy's idea!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Teninx said:


> We need to establish a Kindleboards Indoctrination _*assimilation*_ Center. New visitors will be inculcated with accepted doctrine and then released to the general population.


I fixed the error. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I fixed the error. Resistance is futile.


I shall be known in the future as Sixty Five of Nine Hundred Three.

Ann


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Mikuto and Betsy got it right in one. Pinning the New Kindle Owner thread or whatever it would be named at the top and separating it out from Introductions would be good, in my opinion. This is a very friendly and supportive Board so I think many new owners/visitors will continue to participate. Board members have been very tolerant and helpful to new owners (co-dependents? beginning addicts?) and it really helps that we have permanent FAQs and help topics on the Board that new folks can be directed to. Making a clearly named subforum (?) for technical help questions for new addicts Kindelers is a good idea.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with Betsy's idea also. I definitely think Intro/Welcome should be moved to the top of the page. We have many new members that introduce themselves in another post and then have to be directed to Intro/Welcome. I think it would add excitement to the new XMAS Kindler's to have a special section for them and we could combine the two later.

Linda


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

We will try to be very nice and helpful.  You know we are definitely "trying".


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That is very helpful -thanks for the good thinking.

Here are some suggestions, inspired by the above:

1. We (temporarily) move the Introductions & Welcomes Board to the top of the board list - as a way of encouraging new members to post there and tell us a bit about themselves.

2. We put a sticky at the top of the I & W board, like "New to Kindle? New to KindleBoards? Read this!". In that post, we have a welcoming message, with a few tips about useful areas of the boards like the FAQ. And encouraging them to say hello through a post in the I & W board. And if they're having troubles, we'll advise them to first see the FAQ board, and if that doesn't address their question then to try the search box to find related posts, and if that doesn't work, then to [post their question in the Let's Talk Kindle board]*.

3. *Or... is it time for us to consider having a new board for Technical Support and Troubleshooting...? Right now most of those types of problems get posted in the Let's Talk Kindle board.

4. Over the course of those busy days we mods and members try to welcome the many new faces that we're likely to see.

5. I can add a News Item to the top of the main board index - which is the first page they see when they come to the boards. Right now it has a reminder about the Link-Maker tool. I'll replace that with a short message welcoming people who recently received or acquired Kindles.

6. We'll promptly moderate out any trolls that might drop in. This is not the time for us to tolerate rabble-rousers looking for a place to stir up dust.

7. Would it be helpful to have a "First Steps Out of the Box" post? That gives guidelines for people who may have never had anything like this. How to set up their Amazon account, walk them through downloading their first book, etc..?

8. ?? I'm sure we'll think of more, but those seem like helpful ways for us to be manage the surge.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Harvey you are so organized.
I'm sure we will all play nice with our new Kindle friends.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> I have an idea - any trolls will be banished to Amazon.com boards or Sony.


Funny!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Harvey said:


> That is very helpful -thanks for the good thinking.
> 
> 2. We put a sticky at the top of the I & W board, like "New to Kindle? New to KindleBoards? Read this!". In that post, we have a welcoming message, with a few tips about useful areas of the boards like the FAQ. And encouraging them to say hello through a post in the I & W board. And if they're having troubles, we'll advise them to first see the FAQ board, and if that doesn't address their question then to try the search box to find related posts, and if that doesn't work, then to [post their question in the Let's Talk Kindle board]*.
> 
> 3. *Or... is it time for us to consider having a new board for Technical Support and Troubleshooting...? Right now most of those types of problems get posted in the Let's Talk Kindle board.


My 2 cents -- I like idea #3. I'm never sure myself if I have a Kindle problem where to post them. Tips & Tricks seems most appropriate. And, like Harvey said, Let's Talk Kindle also has lots of those kinds of Q&As.

Marci


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Making a section for "First Time Kindlers" would be a good idea, not exactly the introduction forum though, that's more for people who intend to stay. Or perhaps one just for techie/support questions. Make them obvious so that people would be steered that way, put the FAQ as a sticky, etc.


This is a great idea. It will help keep the rest of the boards from being flooded with the same questions over and over-because we all know the newbies won't search. Giving the newbies their own forum will help.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Marci said:


> My 2 cents -- I like idea #3. I'm never sure myself if I have a Kindle problem where to post them. Tips & Tricks seems most appropriate. And, like Harvey said, Let's Talk Kindle also has lots of those kinds of Q&As.
> 
> Marci


I like the idea of a separate "Tech Questions" area as well. If Pigeon92 is too busy, you should consider asking Susan Cassidy about Modding. Her technical knowledge of Kindle's workings is beyond compare.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think technical questions is a good idea... People who have a problem want to ask their question and get an answer, not wade through posts.


----------



## nichelle02 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have nothing to add but a 'thank you' for the awesomeness of this board. As you can tell from my post count I'm still new here. I just wanted to say how thoughtful you are for being proactive. Christmas kindle users will be pleasantly surprised by the welcome they'll receive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

And the men who hold high places
Must be the ones who start
To mold a new reality
Closer to the heart
Closer to the heart

The blacksmith and the artist
Reflect it in their art
They forge their creativity
Closer to the heart
Closer to the heart

Philosophers and plowmen
Each must know his part
They sow a new mentality
Closer to the heart
Closer to the heart
Closer to the heart
Yeah, yeah closer to the heart
Yeah, yeah

(instrumental bridge)

You can be the captain
And I will draw the chart
Sailing into Destiny
Closer to the heart


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Take off, to the Great White North
Take off, it's a beauty way to go....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I shall be known in the future as Sixty Five of Nine Hundred Three.
> 
> Ann


I am more of a middle child at 450 of 913. The collective is growing by leaps and bounds.. We may need a new cube by Christmas.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey,

Maybe change the name of Tip & Tricks to Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting?

I really don't mind if people post questions, here, too. I work through the questions and then move it over to Tips when it's finished.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My opinion:  The "New to Kindle" thread should be locked so people don't post there and new folks JUST see the information directing them around the board.  It can be modified as needed by the moderators.

Also:  Good idea on a technical troubleshooting forum.  I agree with whomever thought the Tips and Tricks thread is the best place with a renaming for clarity.  

Ann


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Harvey said:


> That is very helpful -thanks for the good thinking.
> 
> Here are some suggestions, inspired by the above:
> 
> 6. We'll promptly moderate out any trolls that might drop in. This is not the time for us to tolerate rabble-rousers looking for a place to stir up dust.


I don't feel as though I have been here long enough to offer any suggestions but something I would like to see in regards to the trolls would be to not lock a thread because of troll posting but just simply eliminate those posts and let the thread continue?


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I would suggest we move the Introductions & Welcomes to the top of the Board listings in the Kindle Community Center--is this possible? That should be one of the first places people go to. Or maybe we need a place that is just for new Kindlers, and it could include the Introductions and Welcomes and also have some of the basics of being in the Kindleboards? Just brainstorming feel free to tell me I need more caffeine...
> 
> Betsy


I totally agree with the idea of moving the Welcome to the top of the board.... at least for a while. I know that when I first came here at Leslie's offer from the Amazon board.... I introduced myself and posted a couple of times and never got a response from anyone. This was the first board I had really ever joined so I was a bit "guarded" as it was. So, I was thinking that my posts must have "the kiss of death" and maybe I wasn't wanted/welcome here. Had to "get over myself" and continued posting and then started hearing from others a little after that so I stayed and love it here. If we're all aware that we will have new people, and pay close attention to the Welcome discussion around that time.... and make sure we each make a special effort to make others feel welcome.... I think it will be a good thing.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> I don't feel as though I have been here long enough to offer any suggestions but something I would like to see in regards to the trolls would be to not lock a thread because of troll posting but just simply eliminate those posts and let the thread continue?


I think that is generally our approach, when possible. We'll only lock things when it seems like...it is time for that.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I totally agree with the idea of moving the Welcome to the top of the board.... at least for a while. I know that when I first came here at Leslie's offer from the Amazon board.... I introduced myself and posted a couple of times and never got a response from anyone. This was the first board I had really ever joined so I was a bit "guarded" as it was. So, I was thinking that my posts must have "the kiss of death" and maybe I wasn't wanted/welcome here. Had to "get over myself" and continued posting and then started hearing from others a little after that so I stayed and love it here. If we're all aware that we will have new people, and pay close attention to the Welcome discussion around that time.... and make sure we each make a special effort to make others feel welcome.... I think it will be a good thing.


Excellent suggestion, thanks!

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> My opinion: The "New to Kindle" thread should be locked so people don't post there and new folks JUST see the information directing them around the board. It can be modified as needed by the moderators.
> 
> Also: Good idea on a technical troubleshooting forum. I agree with whomever thought the Tips and Tricks thread is the best place with a renaming for clarity.
> 
> Ann


Excellent idea, Ann.

I like the technical troubleshooting idea too.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Harvey & Other Mods,

I would like to suggest this for consideration: Could you pin something like "Animation For Avators, Etc" under what is now Tips & Tricks? This will help people learn how to place moving footers and use graphics in their posts. I think that would be a great place to have it parked.

That way I know where to find it so I can learn HT do those things without having to search for it, being the lazy person I am 

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I think having a thread named Troubleshooting is a good idea. Call me pessimistic but whenever I get a new gadget, I always read the Troubleshooting section of the manual first.

By the way, the people on this board are very nice, and it's a very friendly, safe place. I don't think you'll have to stand on your head or dance around or anything like that to make visitors want to stay.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Marci said:


> Harvey & Other Mods,
> 
> I would like to suggest this for consideration: Could you pin something like "Animation For Avators, Etc" under what is now Tips & Tricks? This will help people learn how to place moving footers and use graphics in their posts. I think that would be a great place to have it parked.
> 
> ...


This is a great idea.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would encourage distinguishing between KINDLE tips and tricks and KINDLE_BOARDS_ tips and tricks.

Ann


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I would encourage distinguishing between KINDLE tips and tricks and KINDLE_BOARDS_ tips and tricks.
> 
> Ann


That is excellent Ann!! I totally agree!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I would encourage distinguishing between KINDLE tips and tricks and KINDLE_BOARDS_ tips and tricks.
> 
> Ann





PraiseGod13 said:


> That is excellent Ann!! I totally agree!


OK,

the above is all true. I still think the topic should be pinned somewhere and not buried in a thread. 

Marci


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Should we have designated pinned topics having to do with the most common questions with instructions at as the first post. like
1. SD cards
2. Screensavers
3. .....

Should we a banner to introducing Lesie's FAQ's guide, which most likely will answer their questions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The more I think of it, the more I think maybe there should be a whole forum of pinned and locked posts with FAQ's and Tips and Tricks.  Sort of a "look here first" section.  For questions not answered or people who want more detail or clarification, they can go to the 'regular' forums and ask and chat.

Or are we getting too detail oriented?  One of the nice things about this board is that questions get asked and answered and conversation ensues.  And I also don't want the 'home' page to get too long because the more scrolling a person has to do, the less likely they are to actually do it. . . .if it's too hard to find something they'll go elsewhere.

Random thoughts on a cold Monday morning.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I am up for letting Harv do what he thinks is best, but if he waits until Christmas morning, it may never get done.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I like the troubleshooting section, but I'm afraid if we get to creative with the topic titles, some people won't realize that is where they need to go.  Starting a thread called...I just got a Kindle for Christmas... might give us a chance to direct them to the troubleshooting area and sort of round the n00bs up.  I can see some people thinking, I don't have a problem with my Kindle, I just need to know how to use it. I think it would also allow people to see there's a lot of others in the same boat they are.  

I like all the ideas here.  While I don't think just a Christmas thread is enough, I think someone will start one, anyway.  We might as well use it to our advantage.  I guess I just saying, don't forget the KISS principle.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

How about something along the lines of "You've Just Received a Kindle, Now What?". Add a couple of stickys for FAQ, where to post introductions, how to navigate the site etc.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> How about something along the lines of "You've Just Received a Kindle, Now What?". Add a couple of stickys for FAQ, where to post introductions, how to navigate the site etc.


I like this idea!! Good one Mom2 and welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> "You've Just Received a Kindle, Now What?".


_I'm goin' to Disney World!_ 

(Sorry, couldn't pass it up)

Jim


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

I not only think there will be a Christmas rush, but another in late February/early March when those that are buying now finally start to receive their Kindles. I would bet that there will be a few that have NO idea what a kindle is or how to use it (as easy as it is).


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL, Jim! (I wish I could go to Disney and take my Kindle!)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Marci said:


> Harvey & Other Mods,
> 
> I would like to suggest this for consideration: Could you pin something like "Animation For Avators, Etc" under what is now Tips & Tricks? This will help people learn how to place moving footers and use graphics in their posts. I think that would be a great place to have it parked.
> 
> ...


Right now we have two places for tips:

The Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting board, for Kindle tips; and

the Forum Announcements board, for KindleBoards forum tips. That board has a sticky which is an index to the tips and how-to's related to the forum.

I probably should rename the Forum Announcements board, perhaps to _Forum Tips and Announcements_.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Harv -

Sorry! Somehow I have a hard time connecting "Forum" with "Kindle Boards" as a whole 

Maybe you could do that? "Kindle Board Tips & Announcements" That seems more clear & concise. To me at any rate 

PS, I love the the addition of "Troubleshooting" to Tips & Tricks

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

For all of you snickering about



Mom2AshEmBella said:


> How about something along the lines of "You've Just Received a Kindle, Now What?".


take a look at this!











Marci


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Marci said:


> For all of you snickering about
> 
> take a look at this!
> 
> ...


got to love that cover! I may download a sample!! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

It must be a K2!  It has a color picture on the screen!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> It must be a K2! It has a color picture on the screen!


Now _that_ is funny! ROTFLOL    

More style points for Vampy!

Marci


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Been thinking about this a little more. Am ready to implement some changes to get ready, just in case we do experience a 'post-Christmas rush'. 

Note: I am inclined to *not* move the I&W Board to the top of the forum index. Here is my reasoning: if we get a lot of new people here post-Christmas, they probably got here because they have a problem or a question about their Kindle, and they googled about it and found us. The first thing on their mind will be to get an answer to their question, not to write a short intro or bio in the I&W board. I think we should cater to that, and in the course of addressing their problem we'll encourage them to head to I&W. 

I have drafted a post that I'm going to sticky to the top of the General Discussions board - and I'll link to that post in a Board News Message that will be the first thing they see when they hit our main page. 

I'll get those up in the next few minutes. I welcome your continued advice and guidance on how we best make our newcomers feel welcome and supported. I'm excited and hope we get a good showing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey,

Amazon stole your idea. Here's the latest "Announcement". Great minds and all that 

"If you received Kindle as a gift you'll need to register your new Kindle to your own Amazon.com account and specify your Default 1-click Payment Method to purchase Kindle titles.

To help get you up to speed quickly, we've posted a very brief Quick Start guide that will help you get up and running.

Please cut and paste the following link in your browser to go to the Quick Start guide.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200307510 "


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Harvey,
> Amazon stole your idea.


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey was first!!  

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I couldn't wait for Christmas to post ours. At least Amazon waited until Christmas Eve!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Terrific Job Harvey - now maybe I can learn some stuff.  This forum is awesome and there is so much to learn and read about here.  You have a great team with all the kindlers.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank goodness I got my kindle two months before christmas. (it was a very early christmas gift my mom knew she couldn't hide from me). Now I can help you guys with the rush...although my troubleshooting knowledge is limited to: reboot with alt-shft-r. if that doesn't work hard reboot by hitting reset button under the cover. If all else fails refer to someone else.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Thank goodness I got my kindle two months before christmas. (it was a very early christmas gift my mom knew she couldn't hide from me). Now I can help you guys with the rush...although my troubleshooting knowledge is limited to: reboot with alt-r. if that doesn't work hard reboot by hitting reset button under the cover. If all else fails refer to someone else.


alt-shift-R, actually. Don't forget the shift!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks!!!! I should refer to my little indexcard taped to my kindle that's filled with shortcuts


----------

